# Connecting a Samsung BD-D5300 BluRay to a Sony HT-SS370 AVR



## astroman (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello everyone:

I recently purchased both items with a Sony Bravia 40" LCD. I've connected everything via HDMI cables and performed the auto cal on the amp, so the volume levels should be good.

I have my BluRay set to output PCM (which is in accordance with direction from the AVR manufacturer), but when I watch a movie, the amp does not indicate that it is receiving surround (there is supposed to be a light on the front to indicate DTS or Dolby, as appropriate). My amp is NOT capable of processing Dolby True HD or DTS-HD - the manual says it should receive them as Dolby Digital or standard DTS (and this is where the manual goes on to say "When you connect the component to the receiver... to play back these high-quality sound formats, set the connected component to output... multi channel PCM, if possible"). My question is, given that my BluRay is outputting PCM, if I set my amp to A.F.D. Standard (Presents the sound as it was recorded/encoded), should I not be hearing sound come out of my rear speakers?

Should I instead have the player o/p a DTS or Dolby Digital bitstream, depending on the disc? Thanks for any advice you can give.

Chris


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

PCM means the audio is decoded on the player side, rather than the receiver. Try setting audio to bitstream instead, you should then have the codec show on the receiver if in the correct mode


----------



## astroman (Jun 5, 2011)

I think that did it... looking at the manual for my BluRay player, I think PCM only outputs stereo, unless the disk is encoded PCM...


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Try setting your reciever to auto surround and the BD player to bitstream and see if that works. Also make sure you go into the disc menu and select the correct codec.


----------



## astroman (Jun 5, 2011)

Setting for bitstream out seems to have been the best solution. looking at the manual for my player a buit closer, it looks like it outputs 2ch PCM, so my amp sees that as stereo. Bitstream at least allows my amp to see those two surround standards as surround standards. Thanks for the advice!


----------

